# My first tail!



## Wovstah (Jun 17, 2008)

My amateur nature of fursuit and tail building shows.  Lumpy, patchy... but  you know what?  I think it's pretty darn good for a first try!

I used a block of foam, sculpted it, then I used hot glue to put on the fur and stuffed polyfill where needed.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1386196/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1386191/


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2008)

Very Nice lol I wish I had one lol keep up the good work


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 17, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Very Nice lol I wish I had one lol keep up the good work


It's not that hard.  Get some couch foam (either from an old cushion or buy some from an upholstery store) and some polyfill stuffing / cotton batting.  Buy a yard of fur from a local fabric shop or online.  Get a glue gun and some sticks from Wal*Mart.  At this point, you're running about $40-$50 in budget. 

Some people just recommend sewing and stuffing... but I like the shape I got with the foam.  It's nice and bouncy too!


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 17, 2008)

So you did end up using the foam, eh? Looks good.


----------



## ShooterHunterTrapper (Jun 17, 2008)

thats real groovy 

You cant beat using a real fox tail as your tail though  I have many, didn't have to make it


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG! You killed one of me...Wait my mom disappeared last week!  U MURDER!


----------



## ShooterHunterTrapper (Jun 17, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> OMG! You killed one of me...Wait my mom disappeared last week! U MURDER!


 

Hehe XD my boyfriends dad killed bambis mum, and i ate her


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 17, 2008)

ShooterHunterTrapper said:


> Hehe XD my boyfriends dad killed bambis mum, and i ate her



I hope you at least made jerky... ;_;


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2008)

you know you coulda just cut out two sides and sewn them together, using cotton stuffng instead of foam. It's a lot easier... I'd reccomend only using foam for large or complex tails, like a kangaroo tail or something.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 17, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> you know you coulda just cut out two sides and sewn them together, using cotton stuffng instead of foam. It's a lot easier... I'd reccomend only using foam for large or complex tails, like a kangaroo tail or something.



Well she did mention that she didn't want to go with the conventional stuffing material as mentioned before when she asked for tips about how to make a tail.  'Sides, the hot glue seems to be holding the tail together all right.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 17, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> you know you coulda just cut out two sides and sewn them together, using cotton stuffng instead of foam. It's a lot easier... I'd reccomend only using foam for large or complex tails, like a kangaroo tail or something.


I know I could have - but I ended up with a great bounce and sway to my tail. :3


----------



## Koda (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey! You did a nice job on this!


----------



## Hexadecimal (Jun 21, 2008)

I likes it, you can has cheeseburger.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice, hows the movement in it?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 21, 2008)

Hexadecimal said:


> I likes it, you can has cheeseburger.



lols


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the support, guys!  I got the set done:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1406580/

As for the movement in the tail, it moves wonderfully. ^_^  It has a nice bounce and sway - same with the ears.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 24, 2008)

cute! omg make me a tail X3


----------

